# Adf



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So my frogs have been at it for like a day and a half now with eggs yesterday. And today I went to check on them and there is so many and I mean SO many eggs. I hope they got fertilized. They are in there for now til they are done then back to main tank they go. My cousin also give her fish and decorations to me cause she could no longer keep up with feeding and stuff. Also pics are with and without flash.


----------

